# naben und felgenring frage



## dexter85 (2. August 2005)

sou, da ich wieder mal keinen plan habe, und ich wieder mal eure hilfe brauch hab ich mal nen frääääd aufgmacht, hoffe auch dass ich wieder so schöne antwrten bekomm, wie beim "speichen umspannen"    

ok, da ich beabsichtige, mir evtl. bald neue naben zu holen, woll ich euch mal fragen, was ihr denn so empfehlen könnt, da ich mich da halt mal null auskenn, und welche nabe zu welchem felgenring passt? und was zB eine gute kombination is... wobei der preis evtl. trotzdem noch a weng unten bleiben sollte...

und welche länge an speichen ich brauch, für welches einspeichen.

ich hab mich auch schon bei den händlern umgeguggt, und mich auc hschon ein bissel informiert, aber was dann am ende das wahre is, wissen eben die leute die länger fahren besser 


danke schonmal

gruß hannes


----------



## Flatpro (2. August 2005)

wenns zum felgenring pasen soll musste nur auf die speichen anzahl achten.. 36 oder 48....... ansonsten neue wtp casette , odyssey hazard felgenringe hazard lite/ midway... alles gut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kater (2. August 2005)

Dicker, hinten oder vorne?


----------



## RISE (2. August 2005)

Naben: 
Ody Cassette - leicht, günstig, meistens gut
WTP PI - fahr ich, kann ich nur empfehlen. Solange man noch auf kleine Ritzel und Mördersounds verzichten kann ist die erste Wahl. man kann zudem LHD und RHD fahren.

Felgen:
Ody Hazzard Lite - scheint zu halten
Dragonfly High5 - bin bisher sehr zufrieden, keine Schläge, trotz 36 Loch und verpatzten Landungen.


----------



## ZoMa (2. August 2005)

Flatpro schrieb:
			
		

> ansonsten neue wtp casette




Muss ich dazu noch was sagen?


----------



## kater (2. August 2005)

ZoMa schrieb:
			
		

> Muss ich dazu noch was sagen?



Vielleicht dass sie erste ende 2005 auf den Markt kommen wird?


----------



## dexter85 (3. August 2005)

kater schrieb:
			
		

> Dicker, hinten oder vorne?




is das ne frage??

oder wie sind die wörter zu verstehen??


hab schon gemerkt...kater schreibt nich gerne    



gruß hannes



evtl. sollt ich evtl. dazu sagen, dass es ne hinterrad nabe werden soll und auch hinterrad felgenring, achja, welches ritzel und welche größe sollt ich drauf machen?
 is das überhaupt relevant?


und eine frage hab ich noch, ich hab ja ein großes kettenblatt drauf, wie man in der bilder sektion sieht, auf den letzten seiten,
was soll ich dann für eins drauf machen? und is kette kürzen ein leichtes oder eher schweres unterfangen?

danke und gruß

hannes


----------



## Flatpro (3. August 2005)

kater schrieb:
			
		

> Vielleicht dass sie erste ende 2005 auf den Markt kommen wird?


ok, häte ich vll erwähnen sollen


----------



## dexter85 (3. August 2005)

hmm. einwas hab ich da noch, gibt es eigtl. ein gutes komplettes laufrad für hinten??

oder welches kann man empfehlen?


oder doch lieber selber zamschustern?
und parts zusammenkaufen?


----------



## Jesus Freak (3. August 2005)

dexter85 schrieb:
			
		

> und is kette kürzen ein leichtes oder eher schweres unterfangen?


Da Du  jede Menge technische Fragen zu haben scheinst, kauf Dir doch mal ein gutes Buch. Viele Aspekte hinsichtlich Montage, Wartung etc. sind beim BMX identisch zum MTB/ Standardfahrrad. Die Tatasache, dass es viele spezifische BMX Produkte gibt, ändert nix daran, dass sie nicht anders funktionieren als die Entsprechenden am Damenrad Deiner Oma.    
Ansonsten bleibt noch zu sagen, dass Dinge wie "Kette kürzen" im Forum sicher schon zigmal erklärt wurden... Suchfunktion nutzen!!!   

Laß Dir bei nem Mailorderschuppen Dein Laufrad nach Wunsch einspeichen, die verlangen oft nix dafür, außer nat. den Preis für die Einzelteile. Oder kauf ein Kompletlaufrad.

Cheers


----------



## kater (3. August 2005)

Für hinten:

Primo Balance Felge, 48L
Odyssey Hazzard Cassette
Primo forged Speichen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dexter85 (4. August 2005)

muhahaha...etz ohne witz...da gibts bücher?

das is mal krass....sachen gibts die gibts gar nich...na dann schau ich mal ob ich da was finde...

und das mit dem "kette kürzen" wusst ich nich..ok...ich hab vielleicht auch nich gesucht im forum *indeckungspring*


ok, aber danke für den tip, mit dem bespeichen von den shops...wär ich auch nich drauf gekommen...danke nochmal an alle


----------



## Flatpro (4. August 2005)

Jesus Freak schrieb:
			
		

> Entsprechenden am Damenrad Deiner Oma.


dein bmx hat rücktritt?


----------



## evil_rider (5. August 2005)

kater schrieb:
			
		

> Für hinten:
> 
> Primo Balance Felge, 48L
> Odyssey Hazzard Cassette
> Primo forged Speichen



die felge fährt noch keiner, du willst ihn ja nur zu experimenten überreden... 


entweder:
hazard lite/duralectra 36h + odyssey cassette + sapim race speichen(schwer zu bekommen)
oder 
sun big city 36h + odyssey cassette + sapim race speichen


----------



## kater (5. August 2005)

Aha... Was ist denn das hinten für eine Felge bei mir?


----------



## Jesus Freak (5. August 2005)

Flatpro schrieb:
			
		

> dein bmx hat rücktritt?



Ja, und einen Einkaufskorb am Lenker, check mal meine Fotos, da sieht man's   
Gabs aber auch mal in den Anfangszeiten!! (den Rücktritt, keine Einkaufskörbe)

Was die Speichen angeht: Ich weiß net, wer die Primo Speichen herstellt, aber mit DT Swiss Speichen kann man denk ich nix falsch machen, sind bewährt. 
DT Competition (2,0/1,8/2,0) oder DT Super Comp (2,0/1,7/1,8)


----------



## Flatpro (5. August 2005)

kater schrieb:
			
		

> Aha... Was ist denn das hinten für eine Felge bei mir?


ne p-man


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kater (5. August 2005)

Flatpro schrieb:
			
		

> ne p-man



Du bist nicht halb so geil wie du denkst.


----------



## evil_rider (6. August 2005)

kater schrieb:
			
		

> Aha... Was ist denn das hinten für eine Felge bei mir?



oha, hast schon drinne?

hab se nur bei DF rumfliegen sehn, sieht nicht wirklich vertrauenserweckend aus.... wielange fährste sie im übrigen schon? 2 wochen?


----------



## GizzZ (30. Oktober 2005)

Ich hab mir auch überlegt mir ne neue Nabe anzuschaffen (für vorne und hinten). So wie das hier aussieht tendiert hier alles zu der Odyssey Casetten Nabe. Und was könntet ihr für vorne empfehlen? Mein Budget liegt bei etwa 300  also darfs schon ein bischen mehr Luxus sein. Und wenn ihr eine bessere Nabe für hinten kennt die das Budget nich dermaßen sprengt dann nur zu. 
Und mich würd noch aus reiner Interesse interesieren was an soner Casetten Nabe anders is und was das für Vorteile/Nachteile hat.

mfg GizzZ

edit:
Ich fahre vorne wie hinten ne Hazard Lite. Wenn das was mit der Nabe zu tun hat...


----------



## kater (30. Oktober 2005)

Vorne:

Irgendeine, spielt nicht mehr so eine grosse Rolle, da sowieso alles Klone sind. Wenn du was sehr gutes haben willst, dann eine Tree oder G-Sport Nabe.

Hinten:

Proper, Profile... Eigentlich alles, was es auch in 48H und ohne C-Clip Federring gibt (wie Odyssey) weil die einfach ******** sind. WTP Cassette ist mir persönlich zuwenig Material an der Achse (die Hohlborung erscheint mir verdammt gross).


----------



## GizzZ (30. Oktober 2005)

Was isn ein C-Clip Federing? :/

Wär zum Beispiel die PROPER Cassette Hub "with Ti-Axle" zu empfehlen? Weil die wiegt nur 369g 
Für vorne würd ich dann eine ODYSSEY Hazard Front Hub nehmen. Außer ihr habt was gegen die :/ Is die eigentlich in 36 oder 48L?


----------



## clickclack (30. Oktober 2005)

kann das sein das es im bmx bereich so gut wie keine 10mm hinterrad naben gibt?


----------



## RISE (30. Oktober 2005)

clickclack schrieb:
			
		

> kann das sein das es im bmx bereich so gut wie keine 10mm hinterrad naben gibt?



Ja, weils im BMX Bereich auch kaum Rahmen mit 10mm Ausfallenden gibt (race mal ausgenommen). 10mm Naben gibts z.B. von Odyssey (Race Cassette).


----------



## clickclack (30. Oktober 2005)

..dddfff


----------



## kater (30. Oktober 2005)

GizzZ schrieb:
			
		

> Was isn ein C-Clip Federing? :/
> 
> Wär zum Beispiel die PROPER Cassette Hub "with Ti-Axle" zu empfehlen? Weil die wiegt nur 369g



Du meinst wahrscheinlich die Magnati und da ist der Nabenkörper aus Magnesium und die Achse aus Titan. Falls du grindest, eine schlechte Wahl. Falls nur Dirt, eine gute Wahl.



> Für vorne würd ich dann eine ODYSSEY Hazard Front Hub nehmen. Außer ihr habt was gegen die :/ Is die eigentlich in 36 oder 48L?



Alle neuen Frontnaben sind in etwa gleich gut. Sind eh fast alle von der gleichen Taiwanfirma.


----------



## Frankfurter (30. Oktober 2005)

Mal ne blöde Frage für die ich net extra einen Thread aufmache will. Ist das absicht das die odyssey cassette Nabe so ******* laut ist? Ein Freund von mir hat sich die geholt und der muss ja net mal mehr bei mir klingeln wenn das Fenster offen ist. Ist das Absicht und es gibt Leute die auf sowas stehen? Und wenn ja, was könnt ihr mir in der Preisklasse empfehlen was ein bißchen leiser ist? Wollt mir auch bald mal neue Laufräder zulegen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GizzZ (30. Oktober 2005)

Also dann muss ich mich wohl zwischen der PROFILE SS Cassette Hub, der Odyssey Hazzard Hub oder der Proper Casette Hub entscheiden. Ich denk mal die Profile wird wohl für die 100  mehr sicher die bessere sein aber sinn die 100 auch gerechtfertigt? Welche würdet ihr mir empfehlen?
Cool wär auch noch wenn einer von euch das Gewicht von der Odyssey und der Profile wüsste.

Edit:
Weiß einer von euch das Gewicht von der Odyssey Hazzard Front Hub?


----------



## UrbanJumper (30. Oktober 2005)

Frankfurter schrieb:
			
		

> Mal ne blöde Frage für die ich net extra einen Thread aufmache will. Ist das absicht das die odyssey cassette Nabe so ******* laut ist? Ein Freund von mir hat sich die geholt und der muss ja net mal mehr bei mir klingeln wenn das Fenster offen ist. Ist das Absicht und es gibt Leute die auf sowas stehen? Und wenn ja, was könnt ihr mir in der Preisklasse empfehlen was ein bißchen leiser ist? Wollt mir auch bald mal neue Laufräder zulegen


frag im www.twenty-inch.de in frankfurt der weiß das am besten!


----------



## RISE (30. Oktober 2005)

Man kann die Driver etwas schmieren, dann wird sie etwas leiser, allerdings sollte man es nicht übertreiben, da sonst die Sperrklinken verkleben können.
Meine ist mit der zeit auch etwas leider geworden, was mir auch ganz lieb ist.


----------



## billi (30. Oktober 2005)

die profile mini soll 240g wiegen


----------



## evil_rider (30. Oktober 2005)

die HR nabe?   


schön wärs....


575g wiegt das gute stück ohne titan!


----------



## GizzZ (31. Oktober 2005)

billi schrieb:
			
		

> die profile mini soll 240g wiegen


Und selbst wenn ich fahr vorne 48L (ja ich weiß das is unnötig) und die gibts nur in 36L.


----------



## billi (31. Oktober 2005)

naja , parano meinte die profile mini mit titanachse wiegt 240 gramm , kann ich selbst leider nicht nachmessen , da ich das gute stück nicht habe 
aja , beim 360shop steht auch 240 gramm


----------



## evil_rider (31. Oktober 2005)

/me hat alle gewichte, da kann wo stehn was stehn mag...

die mini front hub wiegt im übrigen 229g.


----------



## billi (31. Oktober 2005)

mal angenommen es stimmt , dann währe also die proper mit titanachse und ~380g die leichteste oder ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## evil_rider (31. Oktober 2005)

nö, meine mosh mit titanachse! ~ 370g inkl. muttern und ritzel/driver!


und die proper ist garnet sooo leicht, weil das gewicht ist OHNE ritzel!


----------



## GizzZ (31. Oktober 2005)

Grindest du damit auch?

Ich hab grad eben in der ribebmx gewichtsangaben zu der odyssey und der mosh gefunden. Leider in oz (was auch immer das is). Nach soner Umrechnungstabelle von Google müsste die Odyssey dann 578 g wiegen und die mosh 561 g. Die Profile mini würde 425 g mit Titan und ohne 507 g  wiegen aber is halt nur für 36L. Kann das sein dass die so viel wiegen? Da wär die Proper ohne Titan ja noch leichter und die WTP Pi Hub  mit 458g sogar um einiges.
Wenn ich mir das so ankuck spricht Gewichtstechnisch alles für die WTP. Aber das is halt die einzige Angabe die ich hab :/ Könntet ihr mal die Odyssey, Mosh, Proper und WTP mit % bewerten?


----------



## GizzZ (31. Oktober 2005)

Also ich werd mir für hinten wohl die Oddyssey holen da ich mich soeben durch den 150. Thread gelesen hab und da doch ziemlich viele die Oddyssey empfohlen haben.
Für vorne fänd ich die Dragonfly ziemlich cool weil die (nach Parano-Garage) nur 280g wiegt. Wisst ihr ob die was taugt?


----------



## kater (31. Oktober 2005)

Odyssey hat das verdammt nervige C-Clip Sperrklinkensystem welches oftmals Probleme verursacht (ghost pedaling, slipping).

Ich rate dir zur normalen Proper Cassette. Die Ritzel sind nicht wie bei Odyssey aus Billigstahl gestanzt sondern gefräst und aus besserem Material (1pc Driver sind überall gleich gut/schlecht).

Die Proper Magnati würde ich nur OHNE Pegs fahren.

Profile ist schön, gut aber viel zu teuer.

WTP habe ich starke Bedenken, wenn ich mir die Hohlachse anschauen. Viel zu wenig Material für eine Achse.


----------



## GizzZ (31. Oktober 2005)

Ok vielen vielen Dank Kater  Da du zu der Dragonfly nix gesagt hast gehe ich davon aus dass du sie für gut hälst


----------



## kater (31. Oktober 2005)

GizzZ schrieb:
			
		

> Ok vielen vielen Dank Kater  Da du zu der Dragonfly nix gesagt hast gehe ich davon aus dass du sie für gut hälst



Mit den heutigen Frontnaben kann man nicht mehr viel falsch machen. Ich würd jetzt keine Dragonfly kaufen, aber eher aus subjektiven Gründen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GizzZ (31. Oktober 2005)

Heisst das jetzt, dass dir mal eine zerbröselt is? :/


----------



## kater (31. Oktober 2005)

Nein. Bis jetzt hatte ich nur eine Felge von Dragonfly und die ist auch nicht so sonderlich gut. Aber subjektiv weisst du ja sicher, was es heisst ;-)


----------



## GizzZ (31. Oktober 2005)

Ja schon bloß dachte ich, dass dir eine dragonfly kaputt gegangen is durch irgendein Fehler deinerseits und du dir so eine Synapse im Kopf gelegt hast die dir ein schlechtes Gefühl bei Dragonfly gibt das eigentlich völlig unbegründet ist  Womit ich ja nicht völlig unrecht hatte.


----------



## kater (31. Oktober 2005)

Easy, wirst sicherlich gut mit der Dragonfly fahren. Haben sich sicherlich auch weiterentwickelt. Evil ist soweit ich weiss mit seiner DF zufrieden?


----------



## |)IRT 4 Lif3 (31. Oktober 2005)

ma ne ganz andere frage: is der wesentliche unterschied zwischen low flange und mid flange nur gewicht und stabilität? von den einbaugrößen isset alles gleich, usw, oder?


----------



## GizzZ (31. Oktober 2005)

OK dann wirds für hinten die Proper und für vorne die Dragonfly  Vielen Dank für die kompetente Hilfe


----------



## kater (31. Oktober 2005)

|)IRT 4 Lif3 schrieb:
			
		

> ma ne ganz andere frage: is der wesentliche unterschied zwischen low flange und mid flange nur gewicht und stabilität? von den einbaugrößen isset alles gleich, usw, oder?



Lowflange ist immer besser, da du den Flansch weniger stark angrinden kannst. Gewicht minimal leichter, Stabilität gleich.


----------



## evil_rider (31. Oktober 2005)

hatte bis zum ausbau vor 3 monaten keine probs, habe nun ja ne rhino hinten drinne... und vorm WE wieder ne big city...

leichbau felgen hinten, taugen nix wenn man viel street fährt...


----------



## |)IRT 4 Lif3 (1. November 2005)

aha...und warum gibts dann überhaupt mid flange?


----------



## kater (1. November 2005)

|)IRT 4 Lif3 schrieb:
			
		

> aha...und warum gibts dann überhaupt mid flange?



Back in the days...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GizzZ (2. November 2005)

Hallo ich bins nochmal,
Da meine Naben ziemlich eingelaufen waren hab ich die zum Fahradhändler gebracht und den ma reinschauen lassen was da kaputt is. Der hat dann 2 verbogene Achsen diagnostiziert  Liegt das an dem billigen Material der Achsen oder an meinem Fahrstil, dass die schon verbogen sind? Weil ich hab die eigentlich nicht zu arg beansprucht so weit ich mich erinnern kann   Das wäre nämlich enorm ******** wenn mir meine neuen Naben auch wieder nach nem halben Jahr kaputt gehen würden


----------



## kater (2. November 2005)

Was für Qualitätsansprüche stellst du an ein günstiges Einsteigerkomplettbike wie von deinem WTP Nova? Da lohnt sich keine neue Achse. Besser in gute Laufräder investieren.


----------



## GizzZ (3. November 2005)

Jaja mach ich ja auch ich wollt nur wissen ob ich da was an meinem Fahrstil ändern muss damit die neuen Naben nich auch gleich kaputt gehn.


----------



## |)IRT 4 Lif3 (5. November 2005)

hi will keinen neueen thread aufmachen: ich hab die sufu schon benutzt aber nich gefunden was ich will..in einen satz die vor und nachteile gesagt..kurz und knapp gut oder schlecht mehr will ich von euch nich: wie is die wtp pi hub, als low flange version, also nich die cassetten nabe.
edit: ach ja als hr nabe natürlich. und sind cassetten naben sooo viel stabiler als normale 48l naben?


----------



## billi (5. November 2005)

cassette hat nix mit 48 löchern zu tun
bei cassetten naben hast halt den vorteil das du kleinere ritzel fahren kannst und das die nabe insgesamt leichter wird 
ob die jetzt besser halten oder nicht , das liegt nicht daran das es cassettennaben sind oder nicht


----------



## |)IRT 4 Lif3 (5. November 2005)

k thx jetzt fehlen mir nur die antworten zu dem wtp pi hub


----------



## kater (6. November 2005)

Ganz gute Naben. Gibt preiswertere mit gleicher/besserer Qualität.


----------



## derFisch (6. November 2005)

kater schrieb:
			
		

> Ganz gute Naben. Gibt preiswertere mit gleicher/besserer Qualität.


zB welche? such zur Zeit nämlich nach sonem Ding


----------



## kater (6. November 2005)

Such dir eine aus. Die heutigen Naben sind eh fast alle gleich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## |)IRT 4 Lif3 (6. November 2005)

sind eh alle gleich: aber die odyssey cassette is doch wg dem c-clip system schlechter als z.b. die proper, oder haben die das in der 05er version behoben?
weiterhin beschäftigt mich die frage, wieso in online shops die "Normalen" nich cassetten naben faft nur als front zu haben sind...taugen die fürs hr nich?


----------



## derFisch (6. November 2005)

kater schrieb:
			
		

> Such dir eine aus. Die heutigen Naben sind eh fast alle gleich.


Quando nf tx? KÃ¤me mir preislich recht gelegen...


			
				|)IRT 4 Lif3 schrieb:
			
		

> [...]
> weiterhin beschÃ¤ftigt mich die frage, wieso in online shops die "Normalen" nich cassetten naben faft nur als front zu haben sind...taugen die fÃ¼rs hr nich?


Vr nabe â  Hr Nabe
Vorne brauchste nurn Ding, das sich dreht. Hinten muss noch ein Freilauf dazu. 
Weil es zu fast jeder Hr nabe (ob "normal" oder cassette) eine passende Vr-nabe gibt, gibbet vergleichsweise mehr fÃ¼rs Vr!


----------



## |)IRT 4 Lif3 (6. November 2005)

weiß ich...ich wollte nur wissen ob die low flange naben genauso stabil sind wie z.B. die odyssey cassette, aber ich dachte die hat das scheiss c-clip sperrklinken [email protected] slipping


----------



## derFisch (6. November 2005)

|)IRT 4 Lif3 schrieb:
			
		

> weiß ich...ich wollte nur wissen ob die low flange naben genauso stabil sind wie z.B. die odyssey cassette, aber ich dachte die hat das scheiss c-clip sperrklinken [email protected] slipping


aso sorry hab dich da wohl missverstanden...


----------



## kater (6. November 2005)

Mit den Quando Produkten habe ich überhaupt keine Erfahrung. Versuchs einfach mal?


----------



## evil_rider (7. November 2005)

quando ist ok, so ziemlich alle taiwannaben werden da produziert....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## clickclack (7. November 2005)

ich such ne gute cruiser felge... also 24... eine die alles aushält?


----------



## derFisch (7. November 2005)

werd mir die dann wohl auch antun. mal sehn wie die hält. 
danke für euren rat jedenfalls


----------



## Dömel (7. November 2005)

hallo
ich bin auf der suche nach einer passenden casettennabe und da dachte ich, ich schreibe auch mal hier. 
Einsatzbereich: dirt, street, keine pegs
Anforderungen: möglichst leicht, trotzdem will ich keinen stress, 11T driver
Preis: solange ich für den preis mehr als style oder teure Fertigungsmethoden, die nix bringen, bekomme, egal.
Ins auge gefasst habe ich bis jetzt die 
-Demolition anorexia
-die odyssey
-profile SS MINI CASSETTE HUB
-MINI BMX RACE CASSETTE REAR
-die chris king (leider nur 12T)

etwas bedenken habe ich bei den race naben, wenn es um die stabilität der achen geht. weiter frage ich mich, ob die profiles ihren preis wert sind. ich meine, die achse (ti) ist bei allen 14mm naben gelich gut. die lager werden auch nicht viel besser sein. der nabenkörper hat style, aber ein geschmiedeter ohne schnörkeleien müsste doch stabiler sein. bleibt noch der Freilauf. die odyssey, die demolition und die profile haben alle 4 sperrklinken, wo soll da ein unterschied sein?
wäre toll wenn jemand erfahrungen zu den naben oder meinen überlegungen posten könnte.


----------



## kater (7. November 2005)

Von den genannten garantiert die Profile SS.


----------



## billi (7. November 2005)

UVP von der chris king nabe ist 600 euro , meiner meinung nach nur etwas für leute die auch nen chris king steuersatz in titan haben   
aber das freilaufsystem is cool  , hate mal ne chris king am trialrad , bis sie mir kaputtgegangen ist und dann isses echt ******** mit garantie (ich hab da ein halbes jahr gewartet bis ich sie wiederhatte)


----------



## Dömel (7. November 2005)

was für gründe ausser exklusivität sprechen für die profile SS?

billi: hast du die achse gebrochen bei der king?


----------



## kater (7. November 2005)

Qualität. Das ist der Grund. Odyssey ist nicht so toll, der Rest von dir auch nicht so. Proper oder Twenty machen auch gute Cassetten.


----------



## kater (7. November 2005)

billi schrieb:
			
		

> UVP von der chris king nabe ist 600 euro , meiner meinung nach nur etwas für leute die auch nen chris king steuersatz in titan haben
> aber das freilaufsystem is cool  , hate mal ne chris king am trialrad , bis sie mir kaputtgegangen ist und dann isses echt ******** mit garantie (ich hab da ein halbes jahr gewartet bis ich sie wiederhatte)



Chris King ist immer sehr kulant. Da hat wohl eher dein Händler gepennt. Aber eine CK würde ich mir nicht ans BMX schrauben. Ist durch die Stirnverzahnung sowieso nicht so praktisch fürs Fakiefahren.


----------



## billi (7. November 2005)

mir ist dieser tolle freilauf kaputt gegangen


----------



## Dömel (7. November 2005)

kann man die mini race auch für street/dirt benutzen, müsste leichter sein als die Ti-axle.
bei staff-bmx wird so getan als könnte man:
http://www.staff-bmx.com/store/hubsaxls/profile_flushaxle_n.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kater (7. November 2005)

Sagt dir der Begriff "race" etwas? Gewicht ist nicht alles.


----------



## evil_rider (8. November 2005)

kater schrieb:
			
		

> Sagt dir der Begriff "race" etwas? Gewicht ist nicht alles.



bei profile hat das race nicht zwangsläufig die bedeutung, die man bei dem namen evtl. denken mag, siehe profile race crank.... ;o)


----------



## kater (8. November 2005)

Okay... Bei der Profile Race kann man Ausnahmen machen.


----------



## Dömel (9. November 2005)

profile racing sagt: You can use the Mini Race for light street and park and the SS Mini for everything else.

ich denke, ich werde mir die mini race holen, wenn niemand davon dringend abrät. falls die achse nicht hält, kann ich immernoch auf eine ti umsteigen.

danke für eure hilfe!


----------



## kater (9. November 2005)

Dömel schrieb:
			
		

> profile racing sagt: You can use the Mini Race for light street and park and the SS Mini for everything else.
> 
> ich denke, ich werde mir die mini race holen, wenn niemand davon dringend abrät. falls die achse nicht hält, kann ich immernoch auf eine ti umsteigen.
> 
> danke für eure hilfe!



Wo es Profile gibt, weisst du ja ;-)


----------



## jimbim (13. November 2005)

was ist mit der khe "die hure" ?
is die gut?(die nabe)


----------



## kater (13. November 2005)

Sieht nicht schlecht aus. Mit den 6-Sperrklinken sicherlich stabil und leicht. Die Flanken wäre mir jedoch zu bullig/gross. Kommt ausserdem nur mit einem 9er Driver.


----------



## jimbim (13. November 2005)

cool, danke wollte ehe auf 25/9 umsteigen!


----------



## jimbim (13. November 2005)

und könntest du mir eine gute felge empfehlen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kater (13. November 2005)

Sun KingPing 48H.


----------



## evil_rider (13. November 2005)

the one and only - big city


----------



## jimbim (14. November 2005)

oder doch hazard? die soll ja besseres chrom haben!
und kann mir einer das c-clip sperrklinken system erklären?


----------

